
Abu Dhabi Bets on Food Delivery Boom with Investment in Glovo - melenaboija
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-19/abu-dhabi-bets-on-food-delivery-boom-with-investment-in-glovo
======
3dprintscanner
I wonder whether this constitutes a golden age of wealth transfer from oil
states to the average persons pocket. Food delivery is notoriously difficult
to make any money in with few market players able to turn anything resembling
a profit in this area, however consumers get to enjoy effectively subsidised
services at a great discount. This surely has to come crashing down when
interest rates rise.

